

Why Twitter should fear the new Facebook - pjharrin
http://peterharrington.info/post/88959959/why-twitter-should-fear-the-new-facebook-design
Why twitter should fear the new facebook
======
esonica
I find this logic flawed. The problem Peter has is that not 100% of his
friends are on Twitter, so he is not getting the response rate he does from
Facebook.

It does not matter if 95% of your Twitter followers are not real friends, as
long as the 5% that are choose to engage, they will see your posts and be able
to respond just like facebook.

There is more 'noise' on twitter, but only people choosing to listen to it,
are affected by it.

